
You don’t think the next iPhone will be revolutionary? You’re a fool - superchink
http://owened.co.nz/you-dont-think-the-next-iphone-is-revolutionary
======
SCdF
Revolutionary means (to me) it would change the way that you interact with
that genre of 'thing', or change the way you live your life in some way.

A car that is faster, or more efficient, or prettier, is not revolutionary. A
car that is driven by a computer is.

The original iPhone was definitely a revolution: it changed the way everyone
made phones, and it changed the way we look at phones. The iPad, likewise,
changed the way we use computers (or at least some of us).

This really looks like an evolution though. The only thing on that list that
could possibly be revolutionary would be NFC, since it could dramatically
change the way you pay for things (note I said _could_ , I personally don't
think it's the future).

